# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Jakiej odżywki użyć aby pomóc zregenerować się suchym i zniszczonym włosom?

## histeryczka

Witam , chciałabym się doradzić odnośnie odżywki do suchych i zniszczonych włosów zabiegami fryzjerskimi, prostownicą itp. Włosy są niesamowicie suche przede wszystkim na końcach. Podcięłam je i chciałabym je wzmocnić przy pomocy jakiejś dobrej odżywki . Czy znacie jakieś skuteczne , które chociaż troszkę poprawią kondycję włosa? Proszę o rade , moje włosy wyglądają jak siano ;(

----------


## julitta_pawlak

ja używam olejku arganowego do włosów i póki co jestem zadowolona, czasem też nakładam odzywkę z firmy hmmm Aussie, Miracle Moist Shampoo i jestem bardzo zadowolona poleca szczególnie wszystkim, którzy prostują włosy.

----------


## Irma25

Dobra jest odżywka z jajka, ja sobie robię raz w tygodniu.

----------


## soniaa

Ja też stosuję olejek arganowy i jestem w miarę zadowolona. Poza tym odżywki i maseczki Biovax, ale trzeba je stosować naprawdę długo, żeby zauważyć efekty.

----------


## georgiana

Polecam Alfaparf, płyn regenerujący do zniszczonych włosów.
Mam nadzieję, że nie chcesz doprowadzić swoich włosów do stanu "używalności" tylko po to, żeby później znowu je niszczyć prostownicą i innymi fryzjerskimi fanaberiami :>

----------


## jag00da

Ja zaczęłam stosować olej rycynowy na włosy, na efekty trzeba pewnie poczekać, ale słyszałam, że działa lepiej niż jakakolwiek odżywka.  :Smile:

----------


## GoldClinic_pl

Aby pomóc w obydwie kondycji włosów proponuję stosować odpowiednie maski białkowe z odżywką jaką jest olejek arganowy,nie są to drogie rzeczy a za to bardzo skuteczne :Smile:

----------


## rafelka007

ja długo stosowałam maskę mleczną z proteinami (nie pamietam jak sie nazwywała, ale chyba produkowali ją we Włoszech..i miała w nazwie "latte")...taki duży plastikowy słoik, litrowy  :Smile:  są dostępne w drogerii, można popytać. Pomogła nawet na włosy mega zniszczone rozjaśniaczem  :Smile:

----------


## Suplago_pl

Wypróbuj ostatnio bardzo chwalonego i skutecznego olejku aragnowego do włosów. Myślę,że w połączeniu z dobrym szamponem pomoże i wzmocni,odbuduję kondycję Twoich włosów.

----------


## Angelina96

Uważam ze należ stosować różne maski i sprawdzać czy Ci odpowiadają. Staraj się… stosować maski zawierające naturalne olejki, dobre jest serum bio wax z olejom kokosowym oraz wit. E   :Smile:

----------


## Kepnerka

Ja stosuję rózne maski z Bingospa - zajrzyj do ich asortymentu a na pewno znajdziesz coś dla siebie

----------


## majunka

Ja stosuje Vitapil, który reklamują niby zawartością krzemu, który pochodzi z bambusa o dziwo, ale suplement działa, włosy mam rzeczywiście ładniejsze i mocniejsze.

----------


## Maryla

Kiedyś przez przypadek wylałam sobie oliwkę na głowę... okazał się to jednak fantastyczny sposób na odbudowę włosów, teraz powtarzam to sobie raz w miesiącu, włosy są długie i lśniące nie rozdwajają się tak. Oliwkę można zastąpić pewnie jakimś olejkiem arganowym czy migdałowym.

----------


## Venus

Aby zregenerować włosy najlepsze będą maski. Polecam Ci serię Biovax do włosów suchych i zniszczonych. Warto kupić na początek maskę i odżywkę BB. Oba produkty są bardzo dobre i po jednym użyciu widać już jakąś różnicę, ale wiadomo, że systematyczność w pielęgnacji w przypadku włosów suchych to podstawa.

----------


## herbaciarka

Warto poczytac o olejowaniu włosów, chyba nic nie radzi sobie lepiej z zniszczonymi włosami. Ważne by dopasować olejek do naszych potrzeb i metodę

----------


## walerka

Ja kupuję kosmetyki do włosów w dermo ziko, gdzie mogę liczyć na dobrą poradę pań tam pracujących a czasami też kupić taniej, a dodatkowo staram się minimalizować użycie suszarki i prostownicy choć czasami bez tego się nie da.

----------


## malgorzata.nowak

Ja używam maski wax około 2 razy w tygodniu. Bardzo pomaga na mocno zniszczone włosy.

----------


## HurtowniaKarolina

Pierwsza sprawa to szampon,-polecam dobrać ten odpowiedni,przeciwłupieżowy plus dopiero potem osobno odzywkę ja kolejek argaowy lub rycynowy ( polecany jest także kokosowy) aby odbudować strukturę włosów,nadać im blasku. Wszystko to możesz oczywiście kupić w dobrych i sprawdzonych sklepach internetowych gdzie masz niższe ceny.

----------


## wracanie

a probowalas olejować wlosy?

----------


## nemrei

Dużo słyszę o olejowaniu włosów, ale szczerze mówiąc jeszcze nie próbowałam :/

----------


## josefine

Jest kilka opcji- możesz bawić się w maseczki i olejowanie włosów ale to daje efekty tymczasowe na włosy już wyrośnięte.
Maseczki co prawda dzialają na nasadę włosa. Oprócz tego możesz spróbować suplementu który sprawi że nowo wyrastające włosy będą mocniejsze i grubsze- tu Ci mogę polecić Vitapil bo brałam go kilka miesięcy i efekty były zadowalające. No ale wiadomo, zależy kto co lubi  :Smile:

----------


## HurtowniaKarolina

Poza olejkami: rycynowym oraz kokosowym,polecam także maski białkowe,które jako odżywki znakomicie się sprawdzą i odbudują strukturę naszych włosów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje były na tyle suche i zniszczone, że zaczęły nadmiernie wypadać. Odstawiłam prostownicę  i gorący nawiew na włosy. Kupiłam odżywkę Biotebal i stosowałam regularnie. W efekcie włosy są zdrowsze, nie wypadają i nie łamią się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chcąc mieć piękne włosy to przede wszystkim należy wzmocnić cebulki włosów. Odżywki i maski nic ci nie dadzą jeśli włosy będą osłabione i będą wypadać. A niestety suche i zniszczone włosy farbowaniem, suszeniem i prostowaniem są słabej kondycji - tak samo jak cebulki. Dlatego pierwszym krokiem powinna być wizyta u trychologa który przeprowadzi specjalne badania. Zerknij sobie na stronę kliniki hair medica - oni oferują teraz badania trychologiczne za darmo więc to świetna okazja, żeby dowiedzieć się czegoś o swoich włosach i co zrobić, żeby odzyskały blask i były mocne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hmm, mozesz tez sprobowac odżywki Help z Inoaru  :Wink:  ona wlasnie baaardzo szybko regeneruje wlosy. doslownie ekspresowe tempo  :Wink:  a potem próbuj kombinować z olejami  :Wink:

----------


## Kepnerka

Garnier z Avocado u mnie sie super sprawdza, ta żółta  :Smile:

----------


## Venus

Sama odżywka tu niewiele pomoże. Postawiłabym na olejowanie i maski. Maska, która rzeczywiście poprawiła kondycję moich zniszczonych farbowaniem włosów, to Biovax do włosów suchych i zniszczonych. Najlepiej potrzymać ją na włosach nawet dłużej niż pisze na opakowaniu (godzinę) i zrobić kompres z ciepłego ręcznika. Taka kuracja 2 razy w tygodniu i włosy odżyją.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może zdecyduj się na keratynowe prostowanie? Przy okazji będziesz miała proste włosy, a do tego zdrowe i wygładzone. Mi taki zabieg bardzo pomógł, bo miałam problem z ujarzmieniem mojej czupryny. Robiłam go w domu z keratyną Inoar. Wyszło bardzo fajnie, nie sądziłam, że rezultat będzie tak rewelacyjny.  :Smile:

----------


## CBDgold_pl

Również polecam regularnie olejować włosy i zobaczysz, że będą bardzo dobre efekty. Ponad to możesz pokusić się o nakładanie maski białkowej raz w tygodniu, mojej znajomej bardzo to pomogło i wzmocniło cebulki.

----------


## salsax

Na pewno trzeba przestać używać suszarki, lokówki i prostownicy. Najlepiej też nie używać lakierów i pianek bo one wysuszają włosy. Olejowanie ok, tylko trzeba dobrze dobrać rodzaj oleju, bo nie każdy pomoże. Może okazać się, że dodatkowo obciąży włosy. Ja osobiście używam maski marokańskiej z Planeta Organica, można ją kupić w sklepie zielonewarkocze.pl chyba najtaniej z tego co wskazuje Ceneo.

----------


## MrHilary-Sklep

Suszarki czy lokówki można używać ale tej z wyższej półki która nie osłabi cebulek naszych włosów. Poza tym w kwestii ich wzmocnienia to oczywiście polecam bazować na dobrym szamponie z odżywką nakładać maskę na włosy i regularnie je olejować, to na pewno pomoże.

----------

